# Adding a new tiel?



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Been thinking about getting Cozmo a new friend.

So far I have been offered 2 hand reared females that are 12 months old, I will be going to view them later today. 
I have also been offered 1 yellow cheeked hand reared female from a specialist breeder which I wont know about for another 2 days. She had not long been born and is not available to leave yet... 

I know about having to quarantine the new birds but I was wondering if I still have to quarantine them for as long as normal if I were to take them to be checked by my avain vet? Also would adding 2 cokatiels overwhelm Cozmo? I don't really want to be adding them too soon as we have not long lost Wanda

*I just want to do what'd best for Cozmo. *


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The problem with adding the two girls together is that three's a crowd when it comes to tiels, one tiel will get left out and in this case, because the girls know each other it might be Cozmo. Now if one of them bonds to him then the other girl will get left out. It might be best to go with the single baby if you don't want all four.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I was told exactly the same thing when looking around for a friend for Tenchi. I was looking at a pair approx 1yr old but was advised that even if the male didn't fight with Tenchi over the hen then 3 would be a crowd and if they weren't bonded the hen might even take a liking to Tenchi and exclude her old cage mate.
I was advised if I really wanted the pair and to house them together then I should get a 4th 'tiel to even up the numbers.

In the end I chose a single bird and they call to each other often. Hope to introduce them soon as she's showing now signs of illness 

It's up to you obviously. Let us know how you get on


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got back from viewing the two teils and it turns out that they were male and female not both female and there is no way they were hand reared! They both hissed and tried to bite as soon as anyone, even the owner got close to them. Also the male had some feather loss on his wing which seemed quite red. They were both very pretty but I really didn't want to mix Cozmo with a male, especially one that could be ill. I did feel sorry for them to be honest but I couldn't have put that risk on Cozmo! I was very disappointed  

But on the plus side I just revived an email on the breeder saying that the baby yellow cheek is mine! We wont be able to collect her until the 8th of April though because of her age  
The breeder sends picture updates of the birds weekly and I Just revived my first update! 

































I'm excited! Hopefully Cozmo will love her!!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

She's so cute!!! Congrats! I wish I had a yellow cheek! I know, I will dye Shakes cheeks yellow! Lol! Not really, that's mean though! Of course Cozmo is going to love her! She's just so darn cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my goodness! You and Cozmo are going to love her! I really think you made the right choice, for both you and Cozmo!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha  If only it were that simple! Could have pink ones then  

Will she still need to be quarantined even if her vet check comes back all clear?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea, even though she is coming from a breeder, you still need to quarantine your new chick and set up a vet apt. to clear her of any illness or weight issues. Btw she is absolutely adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she goes to see the vet and the vet gives the all clear then she can go in the Cozmo...that's what I do anyways.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, she is just precious!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We're supposed to quarantine regardless of what the vet says...but people do it differently.


----------

